# What is something that makes you happy??



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think the problem with me is that I need to get happy. I am going to do things to make me happy. I will rid myself of depression and anxiety for once and for all. 

So I am going to state things that will help me get happy. I'm going to use these things as my way of finally coming out of the doldrums. I'd encourage everyone else to list what they'd do to get happy as well.

Number one on my list is Trainspotting, Rugby League, Cricket and the internet. I personally think the last one is a big culprit in holding me back. Social wise anyhow.

I think the big thing is learning how to smile, must admit I don't smile very often.

Anyhow, what's something that makes you happy?? Maybe this thread can help motivate people, and spur them on by getting ideas from what makes them happy.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

cool people.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Doing research.

When people do smart things.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Beer
Figuring out a solution to a problem
Knowing I can trust someone 
Feeling loved and understood
Cheesecake
Watching kittens play fight 
Stand up comedy routines
Listening to lyrics that capture my feelings
Making people laugh and feel good about themselves


----------

